# ADF settled in



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I've had my ADF for a few weeks now. He initially kind of pissed be off because he gnawed on my betta's fins. Some time has passed and he's getting used to living in the divided section of my tank. He found a cozy place to sleep at the top of his little tube!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Cute! My ADF likes to sleep in my betta's craft mesh tube as well! I also noticed that he'll gulp up some air, climb into the terra cotta pot or sinking betta log I have in the tank, and float up inside of the terra cotta pot or log.

It's too bad your frog decided to nibble on your betta's fins! So far my frog totally ignores or runs away from my betta and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Most of the time mine is on the bottom but he seems to sleep (that's what it looks like he's doing) with his nose out of water, his body all straightened out and resting either in the tube or against the divider made of mesh too. Those holes must be easy to grip. 

I think I would be terrified if he started floating up inside things q= his terra cotta pot is right next to his food bowl so he's vigilant when he's there!


----------

